# [SOLVED] Booting without initramfs

## WoldemarShiPa

I'm trying to boot gentoo without initramfs at all. I have separate /boot only. Recompiling kernel (make, make install) and grub.cfg generation seems to be OK. I use default 10_linux grub.d file. So, there is no initramfs file in /boot after all. Reboot then uname shows me kernel I used before recompilation. Why? If I use genkernel with initramfs generation, new kernel boots properly. But I don't want to use genkernelLast edited by WoldemarShiPa on Fri Sep 26, 2014 7:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

Is your newly compiled kernel on top of the list?  

You can check on Grub boot prompt, the third line ... that place where you select which kernel to boot.

----------

## WoldemarShiPa

I removed old kernel. New kernel have the same name, I just removed *.old files. After rebooting I see that modify time of vmlinuz file the is time of new kernel compilation. But uname -a shows compilation time of previous kernel. There is only one kernel in /boot (latest).

----------

## WoldemarShiPa

Ok. It's grub-related issue. I changed new kernel's name to gentoo2 (last one is gentoo1). Generated grub.cfg (grub2-mkconfig), saw gentoo2 in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. But after reboot when press 'e' during grub entry selection I see gentoo1! Still looking for ways to fix it

----------

## WoldemarShiPa

My bad, just running grub2-install /dev/sda fixed problem. Thanks for cooperation

----------

